# Centrelink payment for partner on visa 309/100



## ES2013

I was wondering which payments my partner is eligible When his visa gets granted??? 
Which payments wound he be eligible for? And would this payment get affected if I start working full time??


----------



## JandE

There is a 2 year exclusion for most Centrelink payments that do not involve children.
ie: Nothing for two years.

All Centrelink payments are affected by a partners income. (ie: Total family income)


----------

